# UBER WILL NOT PROVIDE MY 1099



## KaIee

After the last rate cuts in January 2016, I gave up driving for Uber and requested that Uber deactivate my account and scrub my info from their systems.

A few days ago I get an email from Uber, telling me to login to my partner account to retrieve a tax document. The problem is that I no longer have an account to log into. 

I've tried emailing and tweeting them but have gotten the same frustrating runaround that you are all familiar with whenever contacting Uber. Canned replies and/or replies that are so far off topic that .... Well, you all know the drill.

So now I am in a pickle. I have no way to get my 1099 and Uber of course is being of no help. How am I to report my 1 week's worth of "earnings" without the document? Do I report this issue to the IRS? They refuse to mail it saying that I need to login to my partner account, even after I've told them over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over, that I no longer have a partner account, that it was completely removed from their systems. Believe me. I've tried logging in with my old credentials and it says I don't exist.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

KaIee said:


> After the last rate cuts in January 2016, I gave up driving for Uber and requested that Uber deactivate my account and scrub my info from their systems.
> 
> A few days ago I get an email from Uber, telling me to login to my partner account to retrieve a tax document. The problem is that I no longer have an account to log into.
> 
> I've tried emailing and tweeting them but have gotten the same frustrating runaround that you are all familiar with whenever contacting Uber. Canned replies and/or replies that are so far off topic that .... Well, you all know the drill.
> 
> So now I am in a pickle. I have no way to get my 1099 and Uber of course is being of no help. How am I to report my 1 week's worth of "earnings" without the document? Do I report this issue to the IRS? They refuse to mail it saying that I need to login to my partner account, even after I've told them over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over, that I no longer have a partner account, that it was completely removed from their systems. Believe me. I've tried logging in with my old credentials and it says I don't exist.


If you report the earnings and expenses I believe you are in compliance. I know you can list income for which you received no 1099. You can reconstruct it with your deposit record from your bank. 
Disclosure: I not a tax professional.


----------



## KaIee

Older Chauffeur said:


> If you report the earnings and expenses I believe you are in compliance. I know you can list income for which you received no 1099. You can reconstruct it with your deposit record from your bank.
> Disclosure: I not a tax professional.


Thank you! This is good to know ... I can do that. I don't expect to get anywhere with Uber so I know i'll likely not get the 1099. I have never been in this situation but I like your advice!

Thank you again!


----------



## Ducky

If you did not agree to electronic delivery, Uber is required by law to mail you a paper 1099.

Oh NO!! Did I just suggest that Uber may not follow the laws????


----------



## KaIee

Ducky said:


> If you did not agree to electronic delivery, Uber is required by law to mail you a paper 1099.
> 
> Oh NO!! Did I just suggest that Uber may not follow the laws????


I probably agreed to electronic delivery for tax year 2015. Is it something you have to do each year?


----------



## ajb62787

The choice carries over each year. If they don't budge, call the IRS and report it. 800-829-1040


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

ajb62787 said:


> The choice carries over each year. If they don't budge, call the IRS and report it. 800-829-1040


6 months later the IRS comes back and says "dunno what to do, there's no phone number and the email responses I get back are completely not what i asked.


----------



## UberTaxPro

KaIee said:


> After the last rate cuts in January 2016, I gave up driving for Uber and requested that Uber deactivate my account and scrub my info from their systems.
> 
> A few days ago I get an email from Uber, telling me to login to my partner account to retrieve a tax document. The problem is that I no longer have an account to log into.
> 
> I've tried emailing and tweeting them but have gotten the same frustrating runaround that you are all familiar with whenever contacting Uber. Canned replies and/or replies that are so far off topic that .... Well, you all know the drill.
> 
> So now I am in a pickle. I have no way to get my 1099 and Uber of course is being of no help. How am I to report my 1 week's worth of "earnings" without the document? Do I report this issue to the IRS? They refuse to mail it saying that I need to login to my partner account, even after I've told them over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over, that I no longer have a partner account, that it was completely removed from their systems. Believe me. I've tried logging in with my old credentials and it says I don't exist.


Did you ever get your 1099 from Uber? I would think they would have to mail it to you after shutting down your online account.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

UberTaxPro said:


> Did you ever get your 1099 from Uber? I would think they would have to mail it to you after shutting down your online account.


But that's assuming that uber is going to follow the rules about 1099s... Expecting uber to follow the rules?

Seriously?


----------



## KaIee

UberTaxPro said:


> Did you ever get your 1099 from Uber? I would think they would have to mail it to you after shutting down your online account.


Yes, on February 1st, after having gone around and around and around and around with their incredibly incompetent off-shore support, the issue appeared to have been picked up by a manager, whom whipped up a 1099 for me along with an apology. He sent it to my email address, being that, as I told them repeatedly, I DO NOT HAVE A PARTNER ACCOUNT.

I believe the deadline to get 1099's to it's "partners" is January 31st. Chalk up but yet another Uber fail.


----------



## UberTaxPro

KaIee said:


> Yes, on February 1st, after having gone around and around and around and around with their incredibly incompetent off-shore support, the issue appeared to have been picked up by a manager, whom whipped up a 1099 for me along with an apology. He sent it to my email address, being that, as I told them repeatedly, I DO NOT HAVE A PARTNER ACCOUNT.
> 
> I believe the deadline to get 1099's to it's "partners" is January 31st. Chalk up but yet another Uber fail.


It has to be postmarked by 1/31. Interesting!


Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> But that's assuming that uber is going to follow the rules about 1099s... Expecting uber to follow the rules?
> 
> Seriously?


Yep, Seriously. I don't expect Uber to follow any local regulations, DOT regulations etc... but the IRS regulations yes. Remember the IRS was the only government agency able to bring down Al Capone!


----------



## KaIee

UberTaxPro said:


> It has to be postmarked by 1/31. Interesting!
> 
> Yep, Seriously. I don't expect Uber to follow any local regulations, DOT regulations etc... but the IRS regulations yes. Remember the IRS was the only government agency able to bring down Al Capone!


I have all of my messages going back and forth with them for 2 weeks trying to get it. Hmmmm. What shall I do?


----------



## DocT

Ducky said:


> If you did not agree to electronic delivery, Uber is required by law to mail you a paper 1099.
> 
> Oh NO!! Did I just suggest that Uber may not follow the laws????


I haven yet to receive my paper 1099. I also did not consent to electronic delivery of my 1099. 
Uber follow the law? You're kidding, right?


----------



## D.J.

I am having the exact same problem as you, my one regret was ever agreeing to drive for Uber, they are the worst.


----------



## Tazyboy28

Drive tk the hub and tell them to print one out for you.


----------



## DAS-AUTO

Same here... I kept getting canned responses from the email "help" team. I finally told them to stop sending me the same response, I want a phone number or contact for a real person that can send me a 1099... haven't heard back since.


----------

